# Instagram?



## jaor (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyone use Instagram?

I only have a personal account and post progress of art pieces, photography, my car, miscellaneous shenanigans. 



IG: Dimsum_Jon


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I do not. I have lots of friends who use it but I haven't jumped on that bandwagon yet.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I haven't used it. But was thinking it might be fun to start for our Disneyworld trip coming up next month.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

No I don't

D


----------



## lizzieth (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello, I'm new here.  I do use Instagram and I think it's a great platform to connect with people who have the same interests and I get a lot of my inspiration from there.  I especially get my travel ideas from there.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Lizzieth.. Glad to have you with us!

D


----------



## lizzieth (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you! I have yet to browse through the forums but I think it's a pretty friendly community.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah we are a friendly group. Welcome Lizzieth. I look forward to viewing your work.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

No we aren't .. Don't let Terry fool you. We are a bunch of old mean, awnry people.. just waiting for someone new to pick on 

Just Kidding.. I'm the only one here like that.. LOL!

D


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I'm on Instagram. @leigh_art
Feel free to follow  I also have a few pieces on Redbubble, but I'm still learning that site.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

My instagram is lashdown91

feel free to follow


----------



## shebanshlee (Jun 24, 2015)

I have two Instagrams 

@shleesalon & @shleebinesi


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I have never used instagram and I'm not real sure what it is for. Is it like twitter?......which I never used either. I do use facebook...how are twitter and facebook and instagram different?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I dont even know what Instagram is.. LOL! I use FB as well

D


----------

